# Current fiscal Deficit



## dewdrop (7 Feb 2013)

When hopefully the current discussions on the former Anglo Irish debt is evenually finalised people will more clearly focus on our major problem of the current financial deficit.  I suspect that all along many people either did not want to "know" we were spending vast sums that had to be borrowed or they just blamed the Banks for our financial difficulties. Maybe a dose of reality will emerge.


----------



## Firefly (7 Feb 2013)

Yes...time to confront the elephant in the room. The timing couldn't be better with the CPA II discussions....


----------

